# Atlas MFC Mill Kickout



## JPMacG (Dec 30, 2020)

I want to make a kickout for my MFC and I wonder if I can simplify the part.  Below is a snip from the original drawing.  For those of you who own or have used the part, does the extension of the right side of the part (highlighted in yellow) serve any purpose?  And does the horizontal offset between the angle vertex and the bolt hole center (circled in red) serve any purpose?


----------



## JPMacG (Jan 20, 2021)

The kick-out is complete.  I followed the Atlas drawings from the downloads section.  The ear (yellow in the above post) serves no purpose.  The kick-out turns off the power feed in both directions without the ear getting touched by the roller.   I wonder if the Atlas casting was a reuse from some other application.    I made mine from aluminum.  It was straightforward but time consuming.


----------



## DAT510 (Jan 20, 2021)

Nice!  I need to make one too.  Thanks for showing.


----------



## 34_40 (Jan 20, 2021)

Yours came out nice!  I made one, a very simple one.  Just a wheel.!  Fast and simple - works in both directions too.LOL


----------

